# Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg



## AxelU (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

tja, ich glaub ich weiß jetzt, wo meine kleinen Lieblinge geblieben sind. An anderer Stelle hatte ich ja schon berichtet, dass meine Macropodus, Xenotoca, Elastomas usw. nicht mehr zu sehen sind und auch die ganzen Jungfische davon weg sind.

Ich war traurig darüber aber konnte es nicht richtig erklären.

Heute war wieder mein Teichbauer am Teich zur Frühjahresreinigung. Diese Reinigung macht er immer Ende Herbst bei mir und jedes Frühjahr. Ich habe nie gesehen, wie er das macht, aber der Teich sah danach immer sehr gut aus. Heute habe ich ihn mal gefragt, wie er das macht und da kam der Schock.

Hier seine Erklärung.
Ganz einfach. Ich fange alle Fische mit dem Netz raus. Die kommen in einen Bottich. Dann pumpe ich das Wasser per Tauchpumpe komplett raus steige in den Teich und mache ihn gründlich sauber. Der Bodenschlamm wird einfach raus geschaufelt. Die Algen mit der Drahtbürste von den Steinen geschrubbt usw. usw. Das dauert so einen 1/2 Tag und dann kommt wieder Wassser rein und die Fische aus dem Bottich dazu. Fertig. Sieht doch super aus, oder? 

Ähm und was ist mit den ganz kleinen Fischen? 

Ich bekomme alle raus, das ist kein Problem. Machen wir bei jedem __ Goldfisch- und Koiteich so. Wir haben da schon Übung drin alle Fische zu fangen. Hat sich auch noch nie jemand beschwert, dass hinterher ein Goldfisch oder Koi gefehlt hätte.

Na ja, in Meinen Teich waren aber auch Fische, die nur 1 oder 2 cm lang sind bzw. (leider) waren. 

Die haben wir bestimmt auch raus bekommen. Aber so genau kann ich nicht sagen, ob da nicht doch mal ein 2 cm Fischlein abhanden gekommen ist. 

Weiter habe ich nicht mehr diskutiert.

Ich mache meinen Teich zukünftig selber sauber. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Versteckkünstler __ Macropoden sich einfach so haben fangen lassen. Die sind bestimmt als Folge dann mit dem Bodenschlamm, Algen und Pflanzenresten zusammen entsorgt worden und auf dem Kompost gelandet.

Axel


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Hallo Axel,

so leid es mir um Fische tut, so unverständlich ist mir diese Reinigungsaktion 
Diese kleine Teichlein läßt du jedes Jahr 2x schrubben 
Schlamm raus ? Ja welcher Schlamm denn bitte.
Und die Steine werden abgebürstet ?
Da wird 2mal jährlich die komplette Teichbiologie zerstört.

Aber solang es nachher gut ausschaut.

Also wenn diese Fische wirklich deine Lieblinge sind,wurden die ganz schön schlecht behandelt.
Manchmal könnte man ....


----------



## AxelU (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Hallo Eugen,

einerseits hast Du recht und ich könnte mir in den Hintern treten. Aber andererseits kann ich auch nicht ganz so sehr dafür.

Dieser Teichbauer ist neu am Teich. Der hat im Dezember meine neue Heizung eingebaut. Es war der einzige aus meiner Nähe, der diesen englischen Heizungs-Hersteller führt. Bei der Gelegenheit hat er halt auch (erstmalig) den Teich gründlich sauber gemacht. Er ist aber nicht nur Teichbauer, sondern auch ganz normaler Gartenbauer und sollte sich jetzt gründlich um den Garten kümmern. Bei der Gelegenheit auch mal ein bisschen nach dem Teich sehen. Laub raus holen, Filter sauber machen usw. 

Ich habe nicht geahnt, dass der den Teich schon wieder so gründlich sauber macht.

Jetzt ist es aber passiert und ich kann nichts mehr daran ändern.

Axel


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Ich verkneif mir jetzt mal alle Kommentare, die mir grad so auf der Zunge liegen 

Mitleid? Nur mit den Fischen!

Mit völlig verständnislosen Grüßen

Christine


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

..schliesse mich meinen Vorredner an und sage: "WARUM DAS ?"
Lass doch den Teich mal schön einwachsen, da gehört Schlamm, Dreck, Algen und Co. doch dazu.


----------



## simon (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

hallo
ich hatte hier viel stehn,habs aber aus anstandsgründen wieder gelöscht!!!
leider muss ich aber sagen der einzigste schuldige an der ganzen sache bist DU
denn DU hast einen teich mit tieren(lebewesen) in deinen garten gebastelt und dafür bist auch nur DU verantwortlich.also tu dir und den neuen tieren die ja her müssen  nen gefallen und befasse dich endlich mit dem thema teich in allen belangen.
den rest spar ich mir
gruss simon
p.s. ob manche  ihre kinder in die micro packen würden,weil die hebamme gesagt hat da wirds denen schnell warm??


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Servus

So, jetzt kommt mal wieder runter .....

Fact: 
Axel hat einen Teichbauer/Gartengestalter einen Auftrag gegeben .... im guten Glauben das er, der Teichbauer, weiß was er tut ...
Axel dürfte ja nie bei der Reinigungsaktion dabei gewesen sein, sonst hätte er diesmal ja net gefragt, wie er das den anstellt.

Der einzige Fehler den Axel gemacht hat ist, daß er ihn zweimal im Jahr (Frühjahr und Herbst) zur Reinigung geholt hat.

Punkt.

Ich denke, Axel hat, leider mit fatalen Folgen, gelernt, daß man auch sogenannten Profis auf die Finger schauen muß.

.... es wird Ihm nimmer passieren, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Also, wenn Ihr wen an den Pranger stellt, dann den Teichbauer/Gartengestalter, denn der hat die Fische über den Jordan geschickt.

Fair bleiben ....


----------



## koifischfan (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

... Teichbauer kann eben jeder sein. Von Natur und Lebewesen so gut wie keine Ahnung.


----------



## ebo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Stimme da Digicat voll und ganz zu.

Mehr kann man da nicht mehr zu sagen. 

Gruss
ebo


----------



## AxelU (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir den Teich gestern erstmalig im Hellen agesehen. Vielleicht habe ich was flsch verstanden, aber diesmal war der Teich tatsächlich nur grob mechanisch gereinigt. Also alte Pflanzen beschnitten, tote Blätter raus usw. Nichts mit Wasser raus usw. Das hatte er wohl nur voriges Jahr im Herbst gemacht, weil es angeblich nötig war. Zumindest diesmal habe ich ihm wohl Unrecht getan. Ob das im Herbst wirklich nötig war, weiß ich nicht, aber er ist der Fachmann und hat hier einen hervorragenden Ruf. Das er mit 2 cm Fischen nicht rechnen konnte, glaube ich ihm auch völlig, da es kaum Teichfreunde gibt, die nicht __ Goldfisch, Koi und Co in ihren Teichen haben.

Zum globalen Vorwurf nur so viel.
Wenn mein Auto kaputt ist, kommt er in die Werstatt, wenn meine Haare zu lang sind gehe ich zum Friseur, wenn mein Haus neu gestrichen werden soll, rufe ich einen Maler, wenn mein Garten überarbeitet werden muss, kommt der Gärtner und wenn am Teich was größeres ist, kommt der Teichbauer. Ich erfreu mich am Teich und Garten, das heisst aber nicht, dass ich mir den Rücken daran krumm arbeite. Dafür gibt es Leute, die das viel, viel besser können als ich und die auch leben und Geld verdienen wollen. In der Zeit arbeite ich lieber in meiner Firma. Tue dort das, was ich richtig gut kann und verdiene so locker das Geld, mit dem ich die Handwerker bezahle, und deren Familien und die Ihrer Angestellten und Arbeiter ein wirtschaftliches Auskommen ermögliche. 

Wenn davon einer was falsch macht, dann ist das nicht gut aber ich kann nur nachträglich Konsequenzen daraus ziehen. Ich lass mir aber von niemandem moralische Fehler vorwerfen, dass ich einen anerkannten Fachmann beauftragt habe und der dann vielleicht etwas falsch gemacht hat. Wer so denkt, hat was in unserer Wirtschaft nicht richtig verstanden.

Axel


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Hallo Axel,

oh, man muss nicht alles selber können und ich finde es auch wirtschaftlicher, mein Geld mit dem, was ich kann zu verdienen, und für das übrige einen Fachmann zu beauftragen.

Aber wenn mir mein Teich oder was auch immer wirklich am Herzen liegt, dann geb ihm nicht die Schlüssel und sag "mach", ich spreche das vorher vor Ort mit ihm durch und norde ihn entsprechend ein. Völlig egal, ob das ein Superprofi mit zig Goldmedaillen ist oder nicht, ich möchte vorher wissen, was geplant ist.

Meine Meinung.

Mal davon abgesehen, macht mir das Gepütschere am Teich viel zu viel Spaß, um es aus der Hand zu geben.


----------



## Silberorfe (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teichreinigung, oder warum sind so viele Fische weg*

Hallo Axel,

kann Dir da nur zustimmen.
Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die über viel Freizeit verfügen und die in großem Umfang auch an ihrem Teich verbringen können. Ich beneide sie.
Es gibt aber auch Menschen, die vielleicht etwas mehr als Andere arbeiten (müssen) und für erforderliche Arbeiten und Pflegemaßnahmen nun mal Fachleute zu Hilfe holen. Dafür gibt es die ja schließlich. Es ist sicherlich traurig um jedes Tier und auch Dir geht es ja nahe.
Ich habe kein Verständnis dafür, dass Du jetzt hier so abgebügelt wirst.

Helmut


----------

